# Rose ate chocolate-covered raisins!! Oh, no!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I turned my back for just a second and it happened so fast! She jumped up on my recliner and walked onto the end table and gobbled probably a half-dozen dark chocolate raisins when I caught her. That's too many for a 4.8 pound Malt and it's on the weekend, of course! :smpullhair: So, I gave her 1/2 tsp. of hydrogen peroxide and thank goodness everything came back up. She's fine and sleeping comfortably but that sure rattled my nerves!!:smstarz: I will never leave food on the end table again. I felt so bad making Rose get sick. What an idiot I am!:smilie_tischkante::brownbag:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up, sweetie. You took quick action and your baby is no worse for the wear. You are a conscientious person & no one can be everywhere at once. You did good. I'm sure everything's A-OK now. ((hugs))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh boy -- not just chocolate; not just raisins. These fluffs are trying to give us heart attacks. :w00t: Glad everything came out and you acted fast. Poor baby was thinking -- I don't like that mouthwash mom. :w00t: Sending prayers that she'll be fine.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a scare, and she's Jodi's special friend too. He's happy Rose is OK too. I know it's what we are supposed to do , but it seems so strange to me to give them hydrogen peroxide, did you feel that way too ?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

oh, poor baby Rose. But my heart goes out to poor baby *April.* I'm glad you made her throw up. But my cocker boy once got into a 2 pound box of See's chocolates...he spit up mucous for several days, but that was it. Chocolate in overdose makes dogs sick, but I believe it won't kill them...just mess up your carpets for a while. Maybe I'm wrong, just speaking from my experience. 
April, you are going through a period of ...well digestive problems with your girls. Every time you solve a problem you will conquer and grow. Just slap those silly little girls...real soft and sweet..from their aunty and tell them they had better be good and get healthy..or cuz MiMi is going to woof them.
Love your precious girls and wish them...and you all the best.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

You acted quickly and hopefully she will be okay through the night. Last year mine ate 2 small dark chocolate squares and had the runs for 5 hours and they gave her charcoal at the vets office too. Very scary. I hope your sweet little girl's tummy feels bettter:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Quick acting :aktion033::aktion033: naughty little monkey.... I try not to have them in the house now, as it is so difficult to not drop a little raisin.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank God you caught it right away and acted fast..


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Quick thinking on your part saved the day!
No more choco raisins, Rose! 

What percentage hydrogen peroxide is best?


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

April, I'm glad Rose is okay! What a scare. Don't blame yourself, accidents happen. As a child, we had a miniature Schnauzer that got into some Christmas chocolates my brother left out on the counter. She ate the whole box. I can't remember how much it was, but, it was a huge box. You were smart to give her hydrogen peroxide. :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maglily said:


> What a scare, and she's Jodi's special friend too. He's happy Rose is OK too. I know it's what we are supposed to do , but it seems so strange to me to give them hydrogen peroxide, did you feel that way too ?


Yes, Brenda-I wasn't sure about the dose. I wrote it down somewhere but couldn't remember where. The emergency vet told me when I thought Lily ate a mushroom. You can give it as an emetic but check with a vet for proper dosage and administration.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh April---I feel your pain! :wub:
So happy that all is well that ends well! :smilie_tischkante: Good thinking on the HP. Do you have to give her anything afterward when she is settled? That HP should be hard on the system.
Put her in a cage & only let her out once a year & you won't have any more problems! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Sandi...LOL!!! I guess we'd call that "protective custody"?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> oh, poor baby Rose. But my heart goes out to poor baby *April.* I'm glad you made her throw up. But my cocker boy once got into a 2 pound box of See's chocolates...he spit up mucous for several days, but that was it. Chocolate in overdose makes dogs sick, but I believe it won't kill them...just mess up your carpets for a while. Maybe I'm wrong, just speaking from my experience.
> April, you are going through a period of ...well digestive problems with your girls. Every time you solve a problem you will conquer and grow. Just slap those silly little girls...real soft and sweet..from their aunty and tell them they had better be good and get healthy..or cuz MiMi is going to woof them.
> Love your precious girls and wish them...and you all the best.


Thanks, Sylvia. I'm happy to report that cousin Rose is doing well. :chili: When considering chocolate, one needs to keep in mind the kind of chocolate (and dark is the worst) the amount consumed, and the weight of the dog. Also, keep in mind that raisins are also toxic to them. These were(big) jelly-bean sized dark chocolate covered raisins. I'm sorry your cocker spaniel got sick, but a cocker is quite a bit larger, as you know.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Canada said:


> Quick thinking on your part saved the day!
> No more choco raisins, Rose!
> 
> What percentage hydrogen peroxide is best?


Jill, I really don't know! Yikes!:smpullhair: I didn't know it came in percentages. Mine is 3%. I would definitely check with your vet on this as well as dosage.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Oh April---I feel your pain! :wub:
> So happy that all is well that ends well! :smilie_tischkante: Good thinking on the HP. Do you have to give her anything afterward when she is settled? That HP should be hard on the system.
> Put her in a cage & only let her out once a year & you won't have any more problems! :HistericalSmiley:


Actually, my Lily is usually the one I have to keep an eye on.:HistericalSmiley: Last night, I gave Rose some of the ginger-mint tonic that Crystal recommends. That's great stuff; it works! Rose slept well last night, ate a big breakfast this morning, and is very much her silly, goofy self.:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

ok I now have hydrogen peroxide on my shopping list. I learn so much here on SM. I am so happy Rose is better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- so glad that you were able to get Rose to vomit and that she's OK.

These little fluffs can get into anything -- and sooooooooooooooo quickly. I always have to watch what I've put on my end table -- even if I'm only going to get water for a quick minute. Otherwise Lacie will be into it without a second going by.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad Rose is doing fine today. Hydrogen peroxide is an amazing thing. The normal one we all buy in drug stores is 3%. The higher ones are for hair coloring.:w00t: HP is great on cuts or wounds to clean them out and also my allergy asthma group once had a special high priced consulting firm who works with people to get their houses mold/mildew/allergy clean and they said the best thing you can use on mold and mildew is hydrogen peroxide. I use it in the bathroom on grout, etc.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Glad Rose is doing fine today. Hydrogen peroxide is an amazing thing. The normal one we all buy in drug stores is 3%. The higher ones are for hair coloring.:w00t: HP is great on cuts or wounds to clean them out and also my allergy asthma group once had a special high priced consulting firm who works with people to get their houses mold/mildew/allergy clean and they said the best thing you can use on mold and mildew is hydrogen peroxide. I use it in the bathroom on grout, etc.


Seriously? I didn't know that. I've been using straight bleach on my grout to keep the mold at bay..it works, of course, but I didn't know there was another easy alternative. Kewl! Thanks for the tip! :SM Rocks!:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm glad little Rose is feeling better! No more chocolate covered _anything_ for you sweet baby!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

almitra said:


> Seriously? I didn't know that. I've been using straight bleach on my grout to keep the mold at bay..it works, of course, but I didn't know there was another easy alternative. Kewl! Thanks for the tip! :SM Rocks!:


Yup and not as toxic by a long shot. It sort of fizzies the mold away. Spay on for a while and then brush or wipe off.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

At least you knew what to do to help your little fluff. I'm glad she's okay. 


silverhaven said:


> Quick acting :aktion033::aktion033: naughty little monkey.... I try not to have them in the house now, as it is so difficult to not drop a little raisin.


I also have banned raisins from the house (I used to eat Raisin Bran every morning) because it is really hard to make sure no raisin ever ends up on the floor, and these little devils...er angels, are so quick.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I thought you said that you were using it on GOUT and was wondering how the heck HP would help GOUT (need to put on my reading glasses).:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Here's the info on making a fluff vomit using HP.
How to Make a Dog Vomit Using Hydrogen Peroxide | eHow.com

Remember that if it has been more than 1/2 hour since your fluff has eaten/ingested the items, you will probably not want to induce vomiting as the fluff could asperate.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

@Lynn(Lacie's Mom) Thanks for posting this info! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh April...how scary that Rose ate chocolate AND raisins! Yikes!!! But you acted SO fast...good for you! I'm so glad she threw it all up before it could do any damage to her. Ok, now I really need to get some of this hydrogen peroxide stuff because Bailey gets in to everything under the sun. He once got in to the trash and I thought he ate a chocolate muffin wrapper!!! I was panicking big time and contemplated going out to get some HP...but I was so nervous about giving it to him so I ended up not doing it. He was fine but that was a scary day! 

How did you give her the HP? I've heard it's tricky to give because there's a chance they can aspirate it and that can cause pneumonia. Did you use a dropper or something??

I'm so glad Rose is just fine...I agree, that amount of raisins, especially covered in DARK chocolate, could have been pretty dangerous for a tiny girl like Rose. I'm glad you acted so fast and helped her to throw it all up before it could harm her!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad that it went well due to your fast act 

Precious Rose, I hope you stay away from eating those stuff. love you:wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh April...how scary that Rose ate chocolate AND raisins! Yikes!!! But you acted SO fast...good for you! I'm so glad she threw it all up before it could do any damage to her. Ok, now I really need to get some of this hydrogen peroxide stuff because Bailey gets in to everything under the sun. He once got in to the trash and I thought he ate a chocolate muffin wrapper!!! I was panicking big time and contemplated going out to get some HP...but I was so nervous about giving it to him so I ended up not doing it. He was fine but that was a scary day!
> 
> How did you give her the HP? I've heard it's tricky to give because there's a chance they can aspirate it and that can cause pneumonia. Did you use a dropper or something??
> 
> I'm so glad Rose is just fine...I agree, that amount of raisins, especially covered in DARK chocolate, could have been pretty dangerous for a tiny girl like Rose. I'm glad you acted so fast and helped her to throw it all up before it could harm her!


I measured out the dose using my teaspoons, then sucked it up with a syringe. I inserted the syringe at the corner of her mouth, and depressed the syringe. Just be sure not to depress the syringe too fast, so they have a chance to swallow, and this should minimize aspiration. My vet gives me syringes and I think they are good to keep on hand for things like this. I do remember the ER vet telling me to give it 5 minutes to work, then if nothing happens, try one more dose. Then if nothing happens, to bring them in. Both times I have used it(Rose & Lily) I had results in under 5 minutes. To be safe, I would check with a vet and give Bailey's weight to get the correct dosage for him. Hope this helps.:wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

poor ROSE ,thank you for all the info ,i hope your over the scare and little rose is well today .


----------

